# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Flame Moss

## edi.helmy

Any recommendation temperature for Flame MOSS? Does flame moss require high or low lighting? thanks in advance for those who reply to this thread

----------


## 4 Season

> Any recommendation temperature for Flame MOSS? Does flame moss require high or low lighting? thanks in advance for those who reply to this thread


Most mosses don't required high light to grow... flame moss can be kept at low & high lighting. 

Cheers!

----------


## newtank

> Any recommendation temperature for Flame MOSS? Does flame moss require high or low lighting? thanks in advance for those who reply to this thread


 
my tank is about 28, 28 C, so far my flame has been growing well

----------


## Shadow

From experience, I would say that lower temperature make it more curly/twisted. I try it with 28C before at it is not that curly/twisted. 
Bro newtank maybe can confirm it.

----------


## Aquaculture

Flame moss is like any other moss. It thrive in low temperatures and lush growth. So a search for Bro Zenscape's aquascape and you'll see how beautiful this specimen is when a chiller is added.

Where do you stay bro? I've actually have got flame moss for sale. Seeing that you're new and if its possible for you to swing by my place, I can give a little bit to you for you to experiment.

----------


## newtank

> From experience, I would say that lower temperature make it more curly/twisted. I try it with 28C before at it is not that curly/twisted. 
> Bro newtank maybe can confirm it.


 
emmmm....maybe you could be right there.....mine are pretty straight

----------


## edi.helmy

Bro,

Thanks for the kind offer, I don't mind to buy if you do sell the moss. in fact i have been asking you collection location and time. but no reply from you bro. Let me know, My number 98522690, sms me if this can be arrange

----------


## fireblade

wonder if flame moss can be kept emersed?
will the new fonts still grow up? anyone tried?

----------


## ivanlo24

Tried Flame Moss in both 28 to 29 degrees and in a 25 degrees tank.
In warmer waters, the flame moss are stringy and in the colder waters, the flame moss looks very lush and grows very closely together.

----------


## YamaMuthu

I have my flame moss in 26degrees water. Lush and green, but I do see a couple of strands in the middle of the bush going a little more brown. Nutrients all taken up by the strands on the side???

----------


## hann

Does the name flame moss comes from the yellowish colour they have? I have some flame moss, but they are partially yellow. As compared to the rest of the moss, the rest is not yellowish with the same condition. Thats show that this flame moss is not dying but yellowish in nature, am I right?

----------


## EvolutionZ

flame moss was named with the word "flame" because it grows straight up and have the curly appearance.. nothing got to do with being yellow..

----------


## Dragnet88

> flame moss was named with the word "flame" because it grows straight up and have the curly appearance.. nothing got to do with being yellow..


well said,
Should look more or less like flame.

----------


## Chris Wong

mine is growing slow?How come?4feet tank with 120w lighting,4 sec count Co2,liquid fertilizers added,26degree temp

----------

